# Bolt temp--ODT



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What is normal for the temp listed on the sysinfo page as ODT? Mine is showing 63 which seems high compared to my Roamios and Premiere.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know what normal is but mine is 60 sitting on an open shelf.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eric102 said:


> I don't know what normal is but mine is 60 sitting on an open shelf.


Ok Thanks. I just wanted to make sure 63 wasn't abnormal. Mine is on an open shelf but sitting on top of my Roamio Pro. I probably need to move it off of the Pro.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Ok Thanks. I just wanted to make sure 63 wasn't abnormal. Mine is on an open shelf but sitting on top of my Roamio Pro. I probably need to move it off of the Pro.


Thought you were going to hide that thing so not to be violently offended by the white color


----------



## Craig-Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! Mine is sitting at 67 on an open shelf


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> Thought you were going to hide that thing so not to be violently offended by the white color


I will eventually, but first I want to make sure it's OK. Then I need to try and put a 4TB drive in it. And once that hopefully goes OK, I'll need to get another cable card from FiOS. And then I can hide it.

The funny thing to me is that it comes in an all black box. I just think it would look a million times better in black instead of white. At least I didn't vomit on it

It's was shockingly small for a TiVo.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm kind of warming up to the white bent box look, it definitely stands out in a sea of boring black boxes. And the gap underneath serves as ventilation for the interior.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that the hard drive in the Bolt is much louder than in the Roamio? I can easily hear it across the room. I wonder if it is due to the 2.5" hard drive.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> At least I didn't vomit on it


Ha! Now that sounds like a start to a new Ad campaign ... At least I didn't vomit on it. Its already better than the cord cutter delivery-room Ad.

In all seriousness I really can't wait to see it in person. Although I'm hoping the eventual "Pro" replacement sticks with the traditional black enclosure.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

eric102 said:


> I'm kind of warming up to the white bent box look, it definitely stands out in a sea of boring black boxes. *And the gap underneath serves as ventilation for the interior.*


Apparently not bent enough, Huh? 

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/



aaronwt said:


> What is normal for the temp listed on the sysinfo page as ODT? Mine is showing 63 which seems high compared to my Roamios and Premiere.





Craig-Tx said:


> Wow! Mine is sitting at 67 on an open shelf


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

mjcxp said:


> Did anyone else notice that the hard drive in the Bolt is much louder than in the Roamio? I can easily hear it across the room. I wonder if it is due to the 2.5" hard drive.


I've always found 2.5" drives to be quiet. Can you hear it spin or is the seeking of the heads (clicking) that you hear? Noise is concerning if it's true for others as well.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Did anyone else notice that the hard drive in the Bolt is much louder than in the Roamio? I can easily hear it across the room. I wonder if it is due to the 2.5" hard drive.


The noise I hear is the fan. Those small fans are almost always noisy. Hope they went with a high quality one to avoid premature failure.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine is showing 60 degrees sitting open on a bureau with a 4TB drive installed.



> I'm kind of warming up to the white bent box look, it definitely stands out in a sea of boring black boxes.


I definitely like the styling, especially where it's located (master bedroom). I can see how others would prefer a typical black rectangle look though.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It's was shockingly small for a TiVo.


And light! I think it weighs less than my MacBook Air.



mjcxp said:


> Did anyone else notice that the hard drive in the Bolt is much louder than in the Roamio?


On the contrary, mine is by far the quietest TiVo I've owned. Even on startup, when (on other models) the fan is usually going all out, I couldn't hear anything.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> On the contrary, mine is by far the quietest TiVo I've owned. Even on startup, when (on other models) the fan is usually going all out, I couldn't hear anything.


It's definitely quieter than my old HTPC which was fairly quiet as well, but I can definitely hear the fan on my unit.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Old thread I know but most appropriate place to share. My new refurb Bolt was feeling a bit warm to the touch, reporting 63 ODT on an open glass shelf, so I threw an $8 laptop cooling pad from Wal-Mart under it. The temp dropped by a whole 8 degrees to 55 which I think is great. I am sure it would be fine at 63 too I just like knowing it's running cooler.

Anyone have any idea where the temp sensor would be located?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cybergrimes said:


> Old thread I know but most appropriate place to share. My new refurb Bolt was feeling a bit warm to the touch, reporting 63 ODT on an open glass shelf, so I threw an $8 laptop cooling pad from Wal-Mart under it. The temp dropped by a whole 8 degrees to 55 which I think is great. I am sure it would be fine at 63 too I just like knowing it's running cooler.
> 
> Anyone have any idea where the temp sensor would be located?


No clue. I put a very quiet fan on top of a Mini. The temp went from 50C to 33C. The thing is, those numbers make sense. The 63 or 55 number mean what? If the ambient temp is 70F, it seems impossible that the ODT can be lower. I figure it's a number based on something TiVo knows, but isn't telling. At least with pre-Bolt boxes or Mini the numbers do make sense. If that number is C, then the sensor must be located on top of a processor or heat sink. BTW, 70F is 21C.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

ODT is On-Die Temperature, so this one is somewhere directly on the CPU. Hence the higher number.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> ODT is On-Die Temperature, so this one is somewhere directly on the CPU. Hence the higher number.


Ya. My Bolt's ODT rises during transcodes, because the CPU is working a bit harder.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

63 C /145 F for the processor/mainboard seems reasonable given the application and giant heatsink.


BigJimOutlaw said:


> ODT is On-Die Temperature, so this one is somewhere directly on the CPU. Hence the higher number.


Thanks, I figured as much with it hovering around 145 F normally. Just a curiosity really.


----------

